# my hair is NOT growing!



## nunu (Sep 4, 2007)

hello girls n boys, im here 2 rant abt my hair! its pissing me off!!!

ive been trying 2 grow it 4 the past year bt its nt growing!! iv been taking hair growth multi vitamins for almost 5 months bt i dnt really c a difference..

permanent hair extensions r out of the question bcoz i seriously cant afford it so i mite try clip ons. bt i really really want my hair 2 grow. i also started massaging my hair with some treatment oil so hope it helps!

wat do u guys think i shod do?? any tips??

thankssss


----------



## vica (Sep 4, 2007)

i use a nylon bristle brush and brush my scalp to the hair and ill do that for about 15 mins once a week and my hair grows really fast. it grows a little more than an inch a month.. idk if thats alot but its alot for me! hth


----------



## Hilly (Sep 4, 2007)

I take Biotin vitamins (pretty cheap from Target). My hair feels like it is in great condition after taking them.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Sep 4, 2007)

ooh do you flat iron your hair often? I'm trying to grow out a couple inches too, and I find that deep conditioning and refraining from heat products helps a lot. I know it's hard to stay away from the flat iron but even atleast half the week of resting your hair counts! Your hair will feel and look better within days! (probably nothing you haven't heard already) Hope all goes well!


----------



## nunu (Sep 4, 2007)

yes deadSAVVY i cnt liv without my hair straightners i'll look like a nitemare if i dnt straighten my hair!! 

Hilly, in my vitamin hair growth thingy ive got biotin in it

:s 
thanx girls!


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 4, 2007)

Are you getting enough protein in your diet?  Make sure you are getting sufficient animal protein and Vit B.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_yes deadSAVVY i cnt liv without my hair straightners i'll look like a nitemare if i dnt straighten my hair!! 

Hilly, in my vitamin hair growth thingy ive got biotin in it

:s 
thanx girls!_

 

That could def. be a problem, too much heat can send all your progress out the window no matter what vitamins you're taking. Maybe you could find ways to get around straightening all the time if you do it often.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 4, 2007)

:eek2:When I was a teen, I used a curling irons.    I believe that thing was cutting my hair.

My hair does grow faster now, but I do eat better.   I take children's vitamins and use heat safe products on my hair.  

Also, I get trims every 6 months.  Some people believe in not cutting the hair at all.  I don't.  I think it's better to skim off the ends and looks fuller.  It grows more evenly too.  

Biotin and Zinc are good vitamins for hair growth.


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 4, 2007)

How long is your hair though, because hair does have a natural stopping length that is genetic.  Like I cannot seem to grow hair longer than around boob length, and my mother also, but my sister can grow hair down past her butt but it stops around there....

and then some ppl can only grow a few inches...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 5, 2007)

you have to cut down on the amount of heat you use. everyone's hair is different, but i only straighten my hair occasionally, and it gets damaged just from that. Heat damages your hair...a heat protectant may help, but I'm sure your hair will still be somewhat damaged from using heat.

you should definetly be deep conditioning your hair _at least_ twice a month.

keep getting your ends trimmed every 6-8 weeks. if you have split, damaged hair, you will not maintain your length

eat the right foods, drink water, and get enough sleep...i need to follow my own advice but this all has a big effect on your hairs health.

comb all of your conditioner/deep conditioner through your hair.

when combing your hair, try to use a bone comb and try to use a natural bristle (boar bristle) brush (i have a big ouchless...it isn't natural but it doesn't rip or snag my hair) . 

watch the ingredients of your hair products..stay away from alcohol and stay away from Pantene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hope this helps some


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_How long is your hair though, because hair does have a natural stopping length that is genetic. Like I cannot seem to grow hair longer than around boob length, and my mother also, but my sister can grow hair down past her butt but it stops around there....

and then some ppl can only grow a few inches..._

 
my hair is shoulder length. funny story my sis cut her hair up2 sholders last summer (may 06) n nw its way much longer than mine!! n the last time i cut my hair just above the shoulders was in april 2006!! so i think it has 2 do with the heat from the hair straightners (i lived without it 4 almost 3 weeks last month) 
every1s hair is growing except mine im soo sad abt it. i take special holland n barret vitamins specially designed for hair growth (it has biotin in it) n recently ive been putting on a herbal natural hair oil proven 2 thicken, soften n growth i did notice it made my hair softer the 1st time i used it. it usually takes me an hour 2 straghten my hair coz its thick n curly bt this time it took me 30-40 mins!!

thanks 4 the tips girls


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 5, 2007)

You should try Folicure shampoo and conditioner. It makes your hair fuller and grow faster. I tried it be4 and my hair improved.


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
watch the ingredients of your hair products..stay away from alcohol and stay away from Pantene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope this helps some_

 
there is no definitive reason why you should stay away from pantene....it works for some, it sucks for others...its relative...and really there isnt much special about it that makes that particular brand evil...


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

genetics are a strange thing. just because your sister's hair can get lengthy and grows quickly doesn't mean yours will/should. my sister's hair is extremely thick and grows pretty quickly while mine is terribly thin and takes ages to grow. she's also several inches taller than me, can't get a tan to save her own life and has a build that's in stark contrast to mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i know that straightening your hair is kind of addictive (i did it throughout high school) but cut back, if you can. if you can't, invest in some heat protecting serum and i suggest taking biotin, it works wonders.


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks! i'll definately stop straightning my hair 4 a while n leave it natural, i wont stop taking biotin too...
cant wait 2 c wat results cum out of it!

thanks!!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 8, 2007)

eeek whats wrong with pantene?!


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_eeek whats wrong with pantene?!_

 
nothing, if it works for you keep using it...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2007)

That's always the 1st thing out of a hairdresser's mouth to me, "Tell me you aren't using Pantene".    I don't.  So, what is it with the Pantene?


----------



## nunu (Sep 9, 2007)

i guess that pantene jst works for some people n not others. it jst depends on the hair type i guess? not really sure though ive never tried it before so i really dont know


----------



## nunu (Sep 9, 2007)

i guess that pantene just works for some people and not others. it depends on the hair type i guess? not really sure though i've never tried it before so i really dont know.

ooops sorry for double posting!!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 9, 2007)

pantene has alot of waxes and oils that aren't scientifically proven to be beneficial to the hair shaft. if it works for you, keep using it. it works for me, i've been using it for months and will continue to.


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 10, 2007)

in actuality I would trust that Pantene know what they are doing since they are one of the most bought hair products and also they are backed by a HUGE company who can afford to research stuff....

The funniest thing is when people are trying to tell you to not use pantene because it has silicones in it and then tell me to use some salon brand and I read the ingredients on the salon brand and tell them it also has silicones....but yet they still won't shut up....silly people...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's also funny when they use the line "it only masks damage" because  hair is dead....it doesn't regenerate so really all you can do is mask damage and only repair it a teeny tiny bit..


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 22, 2007)

ive never actually heard anything about pantene before this lol
ive been using it for years and years and it does the job just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



actually no this woman at work told me it made her hair fall out i was like er rite... 
i wasnt aware shampoo could do this lol


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 22, 2007)

Stay away from serums hair sprays etc that contain silicone. And do not flat iron.


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_ive never actually heard anything about pantene before this lol
ive been using it for years and years and it does the job just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



actually no this woman at work told me it made her hair fall out i was like er rite... 
i wasnt aware shampoo could do this lol_

 
Herbal essences annoys the hell outta my scalp and makes my hair fall out...


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deadSAVVY* 

 
_ooh do you flat iron your hair often? I'm trying to grow out a couple inches too, and I find that deep conditioning and refraining from heat products helps a lot. I know it's hard to stay away from the flat iron but even atleast half the week of resting your hair counts! Your hair will feel and look better within days! (probably nothing you haven't heard already) Hope all goes well!_

 
I was thinking the same thing when I saw the title of this thread! I think one of the best things you can do is to avoid straightening your hair, I haven't straightened mine since 2005 and now my hair is past my chest and in terrific condition. I even try to avoid blowdying it (which can be difficult, especially like now when it's cold and I don't want to run around with wet hair), and I notice my hair is always a little worse for wear even just from blow drying it. I realise avoiding styling tools forever isn't practical for some but if you can do it your hair will thank you for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Re: Pantene, I've always been led to believe that the high amounts of silicone are the reason it gets a bad rep. Apparently it's out of favour amongst hairdressers because long-term Pantene users can have problems colouring their hair because their hair is so coated with chemicals that the colour doesn't stick. However I don't understand why it's just Pantene that is considered bad because I'm sure lots of other shampoos would contain similar ingredients. However even a lot of hairdressers here say the same thing about Pantene, I'm no expert so I assume they know what they're talking about. Doesn't bother me because I don't use it anyway


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelique☆* 

 
_I was thinking the same thing when I saw the title of this thread! I think one of the best things you can do is to avoid straightening your hair, I haven't straightened mine since 2005 and now my hair is past my chest and in terrific condition. I even try to avoid blowdying it (which can be difficult, especially like now when it's cold and I don't want to run around with wet hair), and I notice my hair is always a little worse for wear even just from blow drying it. I realise avoiding styling tools forever isn't practical for some but if you can do it your hair will thank you for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Re: Pantene, I've always been led to believe that the high amounts of silicone are the reason it gets a bad rep. Apparently it's out of favour amongst hairdressers because long-term Pantene users can have problems colouring their hair because their hair is so coated with chemicals that the colour doesn't stick. However I don't understand why it's just Pantene that is considered bad because I'm sure lots of other shampoos would contain similar ingredients. However even a lot of hairdressers here say the same thing about Pantene, I'm no expert so I assume they know what they're talking about. Doesn't bother me because I don't use it anyway_

 
I'm trying to cut back on straightening as well cuz my hair is FRIED! and I want it longer...

That is stupid about the Pantene...the silicones can wash out with a clarifying shampoo so, really there is no worry about build up...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_Herbal essences annoys the hell outta my scalp and makes my hair fall out..._

 
oh dear


----------



## nunu (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks ladies..now loosing the hair straightners is going to be hard! lol


----------

